# Safeguard REO grass subs LMAO!!



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

They won't keep this Fannie contract long with work like this. Cutable area is under 10,000 Sq Ft and the dumb****s do a perimeter cut?????? WTF???? This lawn would normally take me no longer than 20 minutes wit PROFESSIONAL equipment. Bad thing about this is the brokers are getting wrote up by the Fannie inspectors for properties that are not up to standards and they end up loosing the properties to another agent but no matter how many phone calls and e-mails to Safeguard it fall on deaf ears.....................


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

While I'm at it here is another one........


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

1st one doesn't even qualify as a perimeter cut.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> They won't keep this Fannie contract long with work like this. Cutable area is under 10,000 Sq Ft and the dumb****s do a perimeter cut?????? WTF???? This lawn would normally take me no longer than 20 minutes wit PROFESSIONAL equipment. Bad thing about this is the brokers are getting wrote up by the Fannie inspectors for properties that are not up to standards and they end up loosing the properties to another agent but no matter how many phone calls and e-mails to Safeguard it fall on deaf ears.....................


Nice edging.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

I guess there low ball prices are working:thumbsup: real well!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Supposedly SG gets $150 per property per month for grass. If that's the case and they are taking a 20% discount from MH, that leaves MH $120 to hire out 2 lawn cuts a month. MH is hiring for $20-$25 so they are banking really well on the backs of the contractors.....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

That never would have been accepted when I was doing that work.

WTF is changed now?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> That never would have been accepted when I was doing that work.
> 
> WTF is changed now?


Brokers care more now as they are loosing properties over this chit......


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Great way to save money on these Cuts lol


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Brokers care more now as they are loosing properties over this chit......


This hack can't get paid. With all of the different clients we have and have had, there's no way one would get paid without edging photos. How in the world do you not have a weed eater/trimmer?? Not to mention, who the heck mows before edging a lawn??


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Exactly. Without edging, trimming pics the invoice would have been rejected. My guess is after 45-60 days and not getting paid what they thing they should, they will quit.
NEXT!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Supposedly SG gets $150 per property per month for grass. If that's the case and they are taking a 20% discount from MH, that leaves MH $120 to hire out 2 lawn cuts a month. MH is hiring for $20-$25 so they are banking really well on the backs of the contractors.....


So how many you doing for MH? :laughing::laughing::laughing:

It will catch up to them eventually. I'm not going to go all high and mighty on AMS but they have their systems in place a little more fluidly than SG that is for sure. Having worked for both in years past, there is definitely a major difference in how the 2 differ. Particularly the amount of extra work one takes vs the other when it comes to uploading and invoicing.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

P3+ said:


> So how many you doing for MH? :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> It will catch up to them eventually. I'm not going to go all high and mighty on AMS but they have their systems in place a little more fluidly than SG that is for sure. Having worked for both in years past, there is definitely a major difference in how the 2 differ. Particularly the amount of extra work one takes vs the other when it comes to uploading and invoicing.


Who is MH?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

As long as you pay 30 dollars for a recut before assuming a discount that brings it into the 20's, you are going to continue to get work like this.

Hey I want to build a home for like 3.20 a sq ft. Can we do that? Sure we can! It will just be build out of cardboard and the appliances will be drawn on.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

P3+ said:


> So how many you doing for MH? :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> It will catch up to them eventually. I'm not going to go all high and mighty on AMS but they have their systems in place a little more fluidly than SG that is for sure. Having worked for both in years past, there is definitely a major difference in how the 2 differ. Particularly the amount of extra work one takes vs the other when it comes to uploading and invoicing.



If i did a crap job like that for AMS, The broker would have called AMS and i would have 24HRS to correct. The broker contacted SG last week and no reply yet. Oh, Big 10-4 on uploads. SG 2-3 hours to upload an initial, AMS 10-15 minutes.....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> If i did a crap job like that for AMS, The broker would have called AMS and i would have 24HRS to correct. The broker contacted SG last week and no reply yet. Oh, Big 10-4 on uploads. SG 2-3 hours to upload an initial, AMS 10-15 minutes.....


On to the next adventure Montana. You can't control these idiots. No use crying over spilled milk. The servicer has already been paid. That MH idiots may get paid and the dumbazz who didn't won't be paid and from what you tell me about Montana, I seriously doubt the hack will drive back to do it on his/her/it's dime. 

You'll have the work back in no time. Perhaps as a 1x vendor and at your price. Good luck amigo.


----------

